# كتاب handbook of petroleum refining processes



## مهندس المحبة (31 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أقدم لكم كتاب handbook of petroleum refining processes 
وهو مهم في العمليات النفطية ومصافي النفط والعوائق التي تواجه المهندس وكيفية حلها أرجو أن يعجبكم
http://ifile.it/tu6rfn/handbook_of_petroleum_refining_processes.rar/

أو
http://4shared.com/account/file/479...Handbook_of_Petroleum_Refining_Processes.html

الروابط مجددة

أرجو الرد ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء ..........


----------



## الشاطر الأول (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووور على الموضوع ...........


----------



## مهندس النهضة (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووور على المرور


----------



## المصمم الكيميائى (11 فبراير 2009)

ارجو توضيحهل من الضرورى التسجيل أم لا وإذا أمكن تزيله على مواقع تحميل أخرى


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 فبراير 2009)

هلا فيك أخي المهندس المصمم ولكن لايحتاج تسجيل وسوف أضعه على موقع أخر أن شاء الله .........


----------



## vasilitania (4 يوليو 2009)

شكررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المرور .............


----------



## KarimAdel (6 نوفمبر 2009)

الوصلة لا تعمل... ارجو رفع الكتاب مرة اخري للاهمية... شكرا


----------



## ارهينيوس (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل اخى المحبة وشكرا دمت بالصحة


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (9 نوفمبر 2009)

الرابط لايعمل شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (9 نوفمبر 2009)

هناك كتب مهمه في البترول والمصافي النفطيه مثل نلسون


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (9 نوفمبر 2009)

الرجاء المواصله من قبل الاعضاء المحترمون في كل جديد


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (9 نوفمبر 2009)

تحاتي لكل المهندسين الكيميائيين من اجل المزيد في خدمة المجتمع ومعا" نعمل سوية لبيئه نظيفه وجميله


----------



## zerocoled (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مهندس المحبةdear 
i need these books urgent
Nanofiltration: Principles and Applications
Basic Principles of Membrane Technology by J. Mulder 
Water Treatment: Principles and Design by MWH 
Ultrafiltration and Microfiltration Handbook


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا أخوتي الكرام ومنورين أما بخصوص كتاب نلسون فلاتوجد نسخة مجانية ويجب شراءها وبالتوفيق للجميع ...


----------



## m.gomaa (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الملف غير موجود على الرابط المذكور ممكن تضعة على رابط اخر


----------



## الاعصار (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرة لك مهندسة المحبة ... ولكن الملف غيرموجود


----------



## المهندس.عبدالله (19 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز الرابط لا يعمل
شكرا...


----------



## خالد جابر (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووور


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوان المهندسون تمنياتي لكم بدوام التوفيق والتواصل بالاضافة الى ذلك ان كتابprocess refineries كتاب اكثر من مهم ومفيد في مجالات التصفيه الرجاء الاستفاده


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (24 ديسمبر 2009)

كيف احصل على اشتراك دائمي مع مجلة(chemical engineer )التى تصدرمن لندن


----------



## الجنيد محمد (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## الجنيد محمد (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## الجنيد محمد (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.wissam (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكررررررررررا*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## gmannschaft (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*الوصلة لا تعمل*


----------



## أبوسماح (13 نوفمبر 2010)

the file is not found


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (17 نوفمبر 2010)

منياتي للجميع


----------



## ahmedxquria (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wks316 (19 أغسطس 2012)

بروكت وجزيت خيرا


----------



## mansourawadh (25 أغسطس 2013)

يا اخي ما عرفت كيف احمل الكتاب وأنا محتاج لة كثير .كلما حاولت على 4shard ما يتحمل وبارك الله فيك اخي


----------

